# Wie am besten auf X.Org wechseln?

## HotteX

Ich habe eine Ati-Mobility M6 und habe gehört, das man unter X.Org OpenGL mit dieser Karte hinbekommen kann. Unter Xfree habe ich es schon aufgegeben, es scheint nicht zu funktionieren.

Meine Frage, wie wechselt man ab besten?

einfach: emerge xfree --unmerge

und dann: emerge xorg

oder muss man noch was anderes beachten? Gibt es eine gute Doku zum umstieg von xfree auf x.org? Ich habe nämlich keine Lust mein ganzes System wieder zu schrotten, bis auf OpenGL rennt nun alles perfekt.

HotteX

----------

## Beforegod

```

emerge -C xfree

emerge xorg-x11

emerge ati-drivers

opengl-update ati

env-update && source /etc/profile

```

Viel Spass

----------

## _hephaistos_

halloa,

darf ich mich auch hier anhängen?:

 -> ich fahr momentan mit xfree und will aber eigentlich umsteigen.

ist das zu empfehlen, oder soll ich noch warten (es geht eigentlich alles ganz gut, bis auf ein paar schriftprobleme - oder sind die auch dann noch da??)

thx

----------

## Beforegod

Also ich selbst habe mein xorg-x11 ebuild etwas angepasst (XFT usw.) und muss sagen, das es genauso gut läuft (von den Schriften her ist ein kleiner Unterschied zu merken -> positiv) wie XFree86. Bin vollkommen zufrieden.

Was ich oben vergessen habe ist, das man die /etc/fonts/fonts.config anpassen muss, da die Schriften jetzt in /usr/share/fonts zu finden sind.

----------

## boris64

bis auf dass die fonts nun in /usr/share/fonts liegen, ändert sich imho gar nichts.

viel spass mit xorg.

----------

## _hephaistos_

mit anderen worten: xorg ist momentan vorzuziehen??

thx

----------

## ruth

hi,

ja, habe gestern umgestellt...  :Wink: 

hey, das teil ist sooooooooooooo geil...

zum umstieg einfach mal kurz meine xorg.conf, vielleicht hilfts ja dem ein oder anderen...

(also ich hab bisher immer nur gelesen:

pass halt deine pfade an... bloss nirgends wo und was... *gg* )

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/ukr/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "dell101"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "synaptics"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/event0"

        Option          "Edges"         "1900 5400 1800 3900"

        Option          "Finger"        "25 30"

        Option          "MaxTapTime"    "180"

        Option          "MaxTapMove"    "220"

        Option          "VertScrollDelta"       "100"

        Option          "MinSpeed"      "0.02"

        Option          "MaxSpeed"      "0.18"

        Option          "AccelFactor"   "0.0010"

        Option          "BottomEdge"    "4000"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "on"

        Option          "FingerHigh"    "30"

        Option          "FingerLow"     "25"

        Option          "InputFashion"  "Mouse"

        Option          "LeftEdge"      "1900"

        Option          "Name"          "Synaptics;Touchpad"

        Option          "RightEdge"     "5400"

        Option          "SHMConfig"     "on"

        Option          "TopEdge"       "1900"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

        Option          "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "dell_tft"

    HorizSync   30-60

    VertRefresh 50-75

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidia"

     Driver      "nvidia"

    Option "NoLogo" "1"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP"

    Option "FlatPanelScalingMode" "Scaling = centered, Dithering = enabled"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nvidia"

    Monitor     "dell_tft"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "synaptics" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

```

man beachte die schönheit einer konfigurationsdatei ohne kommentare... *lach*

gruss

rootshell

p.s.

der synaptics teil ist schamlos aus dem anderen synaptics thread kopiert... *grins*

ach ja:

ich habe in /etc/portage/package.keywords das da:

```

x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86

x11-terms/xterm ~x86

sys-apps/utempter ~x86

```

in /etc/portage/package.mask

```

>=x11-base/xfree-4.3.0

```

have fun...  :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

halloa,

@rootshell: du versprühst soviel euphorie -> ich glaub da kann ich mich auch nicht mehr halten und werds mal checken...  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Lenz

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> ja, habe gestern umgestellt... 
> 
> hey, das teil ist sooooooooooooo geil...

 

Mal zwei (ernstgemeinte) Fragen:

Was genau ist denn an X.org-X11 sooooooooooooo geil? Kannst du ein paar Vorzüge kurz schildern?

----------

## Realmaker

Ich hab vor ner Woche gewechselt und merke nicht viel.

----------

## ruth

hi,

also ich finde, x.org startet etwas schneller...

die schriften sehen besser aus...

ich habe keine redraw-artefakte mehr im system...

und irgendwie läuft er flüssiger...

sind halt so unterschwellige sachen...

aber sofort nach dem neustart hab ich mir gedacht: "wie geil...  :Wink: "

und war begeistert...

tja, YMMV aber mir gefällts um welten besser...

nicht zuletzt wird x.org weiterentwickelt, im gegenzug zu xfree.

viele entwickler haben nach dem lizenzwechsel ihre patches von xfree zurückgezogen und

in x.org eingepflegt...

gruss

rootshell

----------

## makukasutota

bei mir habe ich jetzt direkt nach einer gentoo neuinstallation xorg eingespielt und habe auch positive erfahrungen damit, die fonts sehen schöner aus und die startzeiten sind schneller. leider habe ich noch probleme mit den ati-drivers und xv, aber das problem scheint bekannt zu sein..

mfg,

  marc

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> ...die fonts sehen schöner aus und die startzeiten sind schneller...

 

 :Confused:   he, leute. habe ich da etwa was verpasst?

bei mir hat sich gar nichts geändert (ausser dem namen und lizenz).

läuft alles 1a wie vorher auch.

----------

## Lenz

Bekommt man unter X.org auch die 3D-Treiber von Nvidia zum Laufen?

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Bekommt man unter X.org auch die 3D-Treiber von Nvidia zum Laufen?

 

logo  :Wink: 

das beste beispiel bin ich.

----------

## amne

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ...die fonts sehen schöner aus und die startzeiten sind schneller... 
> 
>   he, leute. habe ich da etwa was verpasst?
> 
> bei mir hat sich gar nichts geändert (ausser dem namen und lizenz).
> ...

 

Mach dir nichts draus, ich hab weder beim Wechsel von xfree auf xorg noch beim Wechsel von Kernel 2.4 auf 2.6 grosse Unterschiede bemerkt.  :Wink: 

----------

## HotteX

Für mich ist der wechsel auf x.org nur deshalb interessant, weil dan angeblich die radeon m6 gehen soll.

Naja, morgen mal testen.

----------

## makukasutota

Kann natürlich auch daran liegen das ich mir mal bei xfree die ganzen fonts zerschoßen habe und sie jetzt wieder richtig sind  :Smile:  aber irgendwie habe ich trotzdem das gefühl das die fonts in der konsole von kde anders sind...

----------

## ruth

hi,

 *amne wrote:*   

> ... Kernel 2.4 auf 2.6 grosse Unterschiede bemerkt. 

 

also amne, mit verlaub, wenn du von 2.4. auf 2.6 nicht gemerkt hast, dann hast du wohl ein kleines gesundheitliches problem...

*lach*

wünsch dir baldige genesung... *grins*

und einen schönen abend....

gruss

rootshell

----------

## HotteX

so, ich habe jetzt x.org kompiliert und scheint auch sehr gut zu funktionieren. 

hab auch die ati treiber emerged. wenn ich z.B quake3 demo starten will sagt er 

, das er das opengl subsystem nich laden kann  :Sad: 

habe mit fglrxconfig eine XF86Config-4 erzeugt und X gestartet. aber irgendwie scheint opengl immer noch nicht zu funktioniern? 

wie genau verhält sich das jetzt mit den drei conf datein. xorg.con, XF86Config und XF86Config-4?

HotteX

----------

## yeoman

 *Quote:*   

> wie genau verhält sich das jetzt mit den drei conf datein. xorg.con, XF86Config und XF86Config-4? 

 

Wenn die xorg.conf vorhanden ist, wird diese benutzt, ansonsten netterweise auch die alte (schlimme, gemeine, fast proprietäre  :Very Happy: )  XF86Config.

Gruß,

Martin

----------

## Beforegod

@HotteX :

auch ein opengl-update ati gemacht??

Also die SChriften sind um einiges besser aufgelöst als bei XFree. Habe wie oben beschrieben den XFT von Freedesktop.org in GEbrauch und dort merkt man schon Unterschiede. Auch das Handling von WM und DE ist besser (schnellere Bildaktualisierung usw.).

Fehlt nur noch die Alpha-Kanal Unterstützung, Transparenz und OPENGL System (wie Mac OS X).

----------

## HotteX

 *Quote:*   

> auch ein opengl-update ati gemacht?? 

 

Ja, hab ich. aber ich hab den fehler gefunden. sobald ich die XF86Config benutze startet X nicht mehr. No Screens found

Genau das gleiche Problem wie mit XFree, also hat das wechseln doch nichts gebracht. 

Das muss doch möglich sein eine mobility m6 zum rennen zu bekommen,

naja zumindest geht frozen-bubble jetzt

----------

## hulk2nd

 *HotteX wrote:*   

> Ich habe eine Ati-Mobility M6 und habe gehört, das man unter X.Org OpenGL mit dieser Karte hinbekommen kann. Unter Xfree habe ich es schon aufgegeben, es scheint nicht zu funktionieren.
> 
> Meine Frage, wie wechselt man ab besten?
> 
> einfach: emerge xfree --unmerge
> ...

 

die m6 kriegste auch unter xfree zum laufen

----------

## HotteX

 *Quote:*   

> die m6 kriegste auch unter xfree zum laufen

 

Na, dann lass mal hören, ich bin über jeden Hinweis dankbar endlich Opengl mit der M6 hinzubekommen.

HotteX

----------

## beejay

Och, das hat au meinem Thinkpad ganz prima funktioniert - x.org + 2.6er Kernel drauf, agpgart + passendes DRI-Modul im Kernel, x.org noch in der config angewiesen das DRI-Modul zu laden und schon überdrehen sich die Zahnräder und Tux rutscht den Hang wie auf Seife hinunter   :Wink: 

----------

## hulk2nd

na mal hoffen das ich meine xconfig noch irgendwo gepackupped hab. aber ansich hatte ich da nie ein prob. einfach den radeon treiber benutzt und noch paar kleinere settings bei der graka gemacht und schon gings. ich glaub das wichtigste war bei mir damals gewesen, das es nie lief weil ich die karte mit 1400x1050 und 24 bit farbtiefe betrieben hab. das wird aber nich unterstützt. als ichs dann mal auf 16 bit umgestellt hatte, lief zum beispiel tuxracer wie geschmiert. unc ich glaub davor kam bei glxinfo rendering no und danach yes.

greets,

hulk

----------

## HotteX

ich habe xorg drauf und die ati drivers emerged. so schaut meine xorg.conf aus.

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

    Option "XkbModel"   "101"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "15 inch TFT"

    HorizSync   28-80

    VertRefresh 60-72

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Default Screen"

    Driver      "radeon"

    VideoRam    16384

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Default Screen"

    Monitor     "15 inch TFT"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"  Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Yippie, es geht. fragt mich nicht wieso. aber jetzt drehen sich die zahnräder  :Smile:  und auch die opengl screensaver gehen  :Smile: 

----------

## schrippe

habe jetzt ebenfalls xorg emerged.

aber dann sollte ja emerge ati-drivers kommen.

da versucht er nun aber wieder xfree draufzumachen.

wie kann ich da ihm beibringen, das jetzt ein anderes X drauf ist.

und zum zweiten, x.org will ja die XF86Config benutzen. Startet es auch mit der XF86Config-4 von Xfree?

danke

----------

## ralix

Also ich habe gestern auf meinen zweiten rechner versucht von Xfree auf X.org umzustellen, leider hab ich da einige Probleme. 

Ich habe wie auf dem ersten xfree mit emerge -C xfree weggeschmiessen und X.org installiert. Hat beim ersten Rechner auch alles wunderbar funktioniert. Beim zweiten steht folgendes im log.

....................

```
Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.6-rc2 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux ralph.rsag.int 2.6.6-rc2 #1 Tue Apr 27 13:18:57 CEST 2004 i686

Build Date: 24 May 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May 25 07:49:35 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Main Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen MGA1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "MGA Millennium I"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen MGA2" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "MGA G200 AGP"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse2"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "unix/:-1,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/, \

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/: \

unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/, \

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, \

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" \

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "10"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "20"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "30"

(**) Option "OffTime" "60"

(II) Open APM successful

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __stack_smash_handler from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

------------------------

xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

#Section "Files"

#	RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

#	ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

#	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

##	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

#EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "dri"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "speedo"

	Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	#DisplaySize	  340   270	# mm

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	VendorName   "DEL"

	ModelName    "DELL 1702FP"

	Option	    "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForcePCIMode"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CCEPIOMode"         	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CCENoSecurity"      	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CCEusecTimeout"     	# <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"            	# <i>

        #Option     "AGPSize"            	# <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"           	# <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"         	# <i>

        #Option     "Display"            	# <str>

        #Option     "PanelWidth"         	# <i>

        #Option     "PanelHeight"        	# <i>

        #Option     "ProgramFPRegs"      	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>

        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "ati"

	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

	BoardName   "Rage 128 RF/SG AGP"

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     1

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     4

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     8

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     15

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     16

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

---------------------------

Für nei Idee wäre ich echt dankbar.

MfG Ralix

mod edit: Zeilenumbruch eingefügt und mit code-tags versehen um die Lesbarkeit zu erhöhen. -- amne

----------

## aias

hab genau das gleiche problem mit den unresolved symbols. dachte das läge an den hardened sources, aber anscheinend haben das mehrere... gibt in den englischen threads ebenfalls solche probleme.

grml ist für mich sehr ärgerlich, weil ich x dringend gebräucht hätte.

gibts schon ein bugfix dazu?

----------

## choenig

Da die frage ja eigentlich das 'wie' betraf, poste ich hier mal eine sehr brauchbare updatealternative (aus gentoo-user):

```

#erstellt ein packg aus den installierten dateien (aus dem gentoolkit, glaub ich) um bei nichtgefallen einen einfach weg zurueck zu liefern

quickpgk xfree

#dann bauen wir das pkg, ohne deps

emerge --nodeps --buildpkgonly xorg-x11

emerge unmerge xfree

emerge --usepkg xorg-x11

```

so hat es bei mir ohne grosse 'X-downtime' gefunzt  :Smile: 

take care, have fun

/christian

----------

## aias

handelt sich um pie. endlich gehts  :Very Happy: 

in der make.conf USE="-pie" reinschreiben und neu kompilieren. 

ich hab mein komplettes system mit -pie neu installiert zusammen mit x.org. das funktioniert auf jeden fall. weiß nicht genau, ob es schon ausreicht x.org mit use"-pie" neu zu kompilieren.

kann nur momentan von den hardened stages im zusammenhang mit x.org abraten.

----------

## Linuxpeter

Ich hab nach dem Lesen dieses Threads nun auch die Umstellung

von XFree --> Xorg vorgenommen .... ohne irgendwelche Probleme.

Deshalb Dank an euch!

PS: Bin übrigens erst seit 2 Wochen Gentoo-Benutzer und

seit 1 Woche Gentoo-Liebhaber   :Wink: 

----------

## Moebius

Braucht Xorg ebensolange zum Compilieren wie Xfree?

----------

## sOuLjA

klein wenig kürzer

----------

## TheRuler

 *Moebius wrote:*   

> Braucht Xorg ebensolange zum Compilieren wie Xfree?

 

bei mir ca. 30 min  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ragin

 *TheRuler wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bei mir ca. 30 min 

 

Bist du sicher, dass das xorg-x11war???

Normal dauert es auf dem AMD Athlon Mobile 1800+ 2:42 Stunden und auf dem PIV 1.6 GHz 2:37 Stunden.

Wenn du nur ein genlop --current direkt nach emerge xorg-x11 gemacht hast siehst du als ETA nur eine Zeitspanne bis er mit dem auspacken, patchen, konfigurieren usw. fertig ist. Danach ändert sich die Zeit.

Solltest du genlop nicht kennen installier es mal (emerge genlop) und gib genlop -t xorg-x11 ein.

Dann wirst du sehen wie lang es gedauert hat.

----------

## disi

40+ Minuten kann ich bestätigen

```
     Fri May 28 11:27:19 2004 >>> x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0

       merge time: 40 minutes and 24 seconds.

```

amd athlon barton 3000+ @2164.009 MHz 1GB RAM PC3200 FSB 333 MHz

----------

## Lordi

1:54:23 @P3-750 mit distcc @Athlon 1200.

 :Smile: 

----------

## TheRuler

 *Ragin wrote:*   

>  *TheRuler wrote:*   
> 
> bei mir ca. 30 min  
> 
> Bist du sicher, dass das xorg-x11war???

 

ja,

```
 * x11-base/xorg-x11

     Sat May 29 23:52:46 2004 --> x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0

       merge time: 38 minutes and 13 seconds.

 merged totally 1 ebuild in 38 minutes and 13 seconds.
```

$ uname -a

Linux powerade 2.6.7-rc2 #1 SMP Sun May 30 13:57:40 CEST 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 :Smile: 

----------

## m.b.j.

ich hab xorg ohne probleme auf meinem amd64 emergen können, allerdings klappts mit dem Mausrad scrollen jetzt nicht mehr, da ich meine xf86config beim wechsel geschrottet habe, hoffe ich dass es an meiner xorg config liegt:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/usbmouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

----------

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

ich habe auch umgestellt,

aber habe dieses Problem:

root@AMDXP sven # emerge world -p

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-base/xfree-4.2.0-r9" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- x11-base/xfree-4.3.99.902-r2 (masked by: package.mask, ~keyword)

- x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r6 (masked by: package.mask, ~keyword)

!!!    (dependency required by "media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.4496" [ebuild])

!!! Problem with ebuild media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.4496

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

in meiner /etc/portage/package.mask steht:

>=x11-base/xfree-4.3.0

----------

## m.b.j.

Du musst die ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" (oder im Falle eines amd64 auf ~amd64) stellen.....

warum allerdings die nvidia packete nach xfree86 verlangen kann ich dir nicht sagen (emerge sync)

----------

## sOuLjA

hab das selbe prob, muss aber auch irgendwie anders zu lösen sein weil ich kein bock hab auf ~86 somit auf unstable pakete....

----------

## mrsteven

 *sOuLjA wrote:*   

> hab das selbe prob, muss aber auch irgendwie anders zu lösen sein weil ich kein bock hab auf ~86 somit auf unstable pakete....

 

Du kannst in /etc/portage/package.keywords die Pakete eintragen, die du trotz ~x86-Keyword verwenden willst. Das schaut dann z.B. so aus:

```

x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86

```

@m.b.j.: Zu deinem Mausproblem: Ändere die Zeile

```
Option "Protocol"    "auto"
```

in

```
Option "Protocol"     "IMPS/2"
```

Auf meinem System schmiert xorg-x11-6.7.0-r1 mit Signal 11 (segmentation fault) ab, wenn ich die ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1damit benutzen will.

Systeminfos:

Centrino 1.4GHz

ATI Mobility 9600 Radeon

development-sources-2.6.6

----------

## m.b.j.

ich nutze ~x86 Packete seit langen, und ich ich hatte keine großen Probs damit, wenn ein Problem auftrat hab ich einfach dan entsprechende Packet unemerged und ne stabel Version benutzt (Hilfe meine Rechtschreibung). Soweit ich weiß ist xorg aber noch unstable, du solltest es aber trozdem installieren können: 

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORD="~x86" emerge xorg

```

Das veranlasst Portage nur für die Installation von xorg auf "~" Packete zuzurgeifen.

Ich nutze xorg auf nem amd64 system (nicht gerade "stabel") aber ich habe trozdem keine Probs!

----------

## Robelix

Gibt's eigentlich auch schon Erfahrungen mit einer G550? Insbesondere mit DVI (das ich mit xfree bislang noch nicht geschafft hab).

Robelix

----------

## m.b.j.

Danke für den Maustipp, aber ich hab das Problem anders gelöst, ich besize eine MX700 und da müssen die Zeilen so aussehen:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

  Option       "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/usbmouse"

    Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option       "ButtonNumber" "7"

    Option       "Buttons" "7"

    Option       "InputFashion" "Mouse"

EndSection

```

SO funktioniert das Mausrad, aber noch nicht die zusätzlichen Tasten, ich kümmere mich da später drum, trozdem Danke für die Hilfe!

----------

## schmutzfinger

so ich hab jetzt auch gewechselt. was mich jetzt natürlich brennend interessiert, ist die transparenz. nur leider liess sich das nicht mal so schnell rausfinden, wie das geht. also frag ich einfach mal ob da schon jemand erfahrung hat.

----------

## YakS

 *makukasutota wrote:*   

>  leider habe ich noch probleme mit den ati-drivers und xv, aber das problem scheint bekannt zu sein..
> 
> 

 

Inwiefern äussern sich die Probleme? Da mein XFree gerade streikt (ein update mit emerge -u world von letztem Sonntag -> Bug 43177) überlege ich mir einen Umstieg auf Xorg. Ich habe einen ATI Radeon 7500, aber ich hoffe trotzdem, dass das ein guter Workarround wäre...

----------

## RealGeizt

Also, da ich hier so viel gutes über x.org höre will ich wohl sehr bald auch wechseln.

Kann ich die Schritte von Beforegod aber halt nur mit den nvidia treibern getrost ausführen um ans Ziel, der Wechsel auf x.org zu kommen?

Zur Erläuterung -> Die hier:

```
emerge -C xfree 

emerge xorg-x11 

emerge ati-drivers 

opengl-update ati 

env-update && source /etc/profile
```

Oder sollte man noch auf was anderes achten?

Könnte mal jemand im selben Stadium befindlichen Configs zum Vergleich von xfree und x.org bitte posten?! 

Danke vorweg...hab mich mit x.org bis jetzt noch in keinster Weise beschäftigt  :Smile: 

----------

## schmutzfinger

ja kein problem, das emerge nvidia-kernel kannst du dir sogar sparen. die module sind ja nach wie vor da.

----------

## reptile

achtet darauf, dass der gcc zum kompilieren des xorg-x11 nich mit hardened, pic oder pie übersetzt ist. ich hab den gcc neu kompilieren müssen mit 

```
USE="-hardened -pic -pie" emerge gcc

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 USE="-hardened -pic -pie" emerge  xorg-x11

emerge gcc
```

also den gcc dann wie vorher 'hardened' im system.

----------

## RealGeizt

 *reptile wrote:*   

> achtet darauf, dass der gcc zum kompilieren des xorg-x11 nich mit hardened, pic oder pie übersetzt ist. ich hab den gcc neu kompilieren müssen mit 
> 
> ```
> USE="-hardened -pic -pie" emerge gcc
> 
> ...

 

was hat das für auswirkungen?

oder andersrum gefragt...was ist wenn ich ihn mit den optionen kompiliere?

gibt es eigentlich einen unterschied zwischen xfree.conf und x.org.conf?

kann ich meine xfree.conf für x.org verwenden?

----------

## Eltharion

Hallo allerseits.

Mir wurde aufgrund des o.g. Bugs auch mein XFree zwangsstillgelegt und ich schaue nun auch mal nach dem alternativen Server. Also habe ich mal eben getippt:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -uvp xorg-x11

Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich ein extrem ungutes Gefühl, wenn es um xorg-x11 und insbesondere um das Mischen von stable und unstable-Anwendungen geht. Mit dem ~x86 will er mein halbes System neu machen. In der Zu-Erledigen-Liste stehen dann auch so Dinge wie das alte XFree neu einspielen (warum?), ein komplettes JAVA inklusive Docs (wozu wird das denn gebraucht?),  automake/autoconf und jede Menge Kleinkram aus dieser Richtung, der eigentlich nur im rX-Wert minimal aktueller ist. Kann man dem emerge irgendwie sagen, dass er nur xorg-x11 mit ~ übersetzen soll und nach Möglichkeit die vorhandenen Pakete nimmt? Ich wüsste nicht, warum er unbedingt z.B. ein autoconf 2.59-r4 braucht, wenn es die Version 2.59-r3 vermutlich auch noch tut. Habt Ihr alle Euer gesamtes System unter ~x86 laufen? Ich hätte gern nur die eine Anwendung im unstable-Bereich...

Ich erinnere mich noch an sehr viele mittelgrosse Probleme, die ich insbesondere beim Development unter KDE hatte und wo plötzlich die leicht aktuelleren ~-Versionen zu neu waren, aber man aus verschiedenen Gründen auch nicht alles komplett auf ~ bringen konnte... Damals ging gar nichts mehr, bis ich wieder alles auf x86 zurückgesetzt hatte. Nun ja, jetzt muss erstmal der Desktop wieder laufen und ich stehe vor der Frage, ob man den Xorg-Server problemlos auf ein x86-System aufspielen kann... Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jmd. raten könnte, wie man das am besten hinbekommt.

Bis dahin probiere ich einfach mal, in den xterm/xorg-x11-ebuilds die Tilde aus den KEYWORDS zu nehmen. Mit etwas Glück reicht das ja schon.

Viele Grüsse,

Gerrit

----------

## rockhead

eltharion,

es ist ungünstig, ACCEPT_KEYWORDS an der command-line auszuführen. 

besser ist es, jedes paket einzeln in die datei /etc/portage/package.keywords zu übernehmen. 

wie das ganze funktioniert, kannst du in "Neue Funktionen und Optionen in Portage 2.0.50" nachlesen.

auf diesem weg hast du hoffentlich auch ein besseres gefühl   :Wink: 

----------

## Linuxpeter

 *Eltharion wrote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -uvp xorg-x11

 

Wenn, dann eher ohne -u

```

$ ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -vp xorg-x11

```

Aber besser ist die, welche über mir beschrieben wurde   :Wink: 

----------

## Eltharion

Hallo.

Danke Linuxpeter und Rockhead, das rettet mir meinen Tag  :Smile:  Meine Arbeitskollegen grinsen schon alle, weil mein letztes world-Update den Rechner komplett (!) zerlegt hatte und ich früher immer meinte, das so etwas mir dank Gentoo nie passieren könnte ...

Über das ominöse /etc/portage-Verzeichnis war ich früher schonmal hier im Forum gestolpert, aber ich hatte es bei mir nicht gefunden gehabt und daher ignoriert. Danke für den Tipp mit der Doku!

Nun ja, der gcc ist eben fertig übersetzt worden. Xorg dauert noch ein bisserl...

Viele Grüsse,

E*

----------

## stream

ich habe auch das Problem mit

```
Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved! 

```

Unter xorg-x11-6.7.0 hat X ohne Probleme funktioniert.

Erst seit dem Update auf  xorg-x11-6.7.0-r1 besteht das Problem.

USE="-pie" habe ich auch getestet. hardened,... habe ich aber nie in den USE Flags gehabt.

edit:

Habe jetzt das ganze mit xorg-x11-6.7.0 versucht. Dort bekomme ich auch die unresolved Meldung

----------

## reptile

der gcc muss auch schon mit -pic -pie übersetzt sein (zumindest läuft das bei mir definitiv so). den gcc hab ich danach nochmal mit den flags übersetzt.

----------

## sirro

 *stream wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Symbol __guard from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a is unresolved!
> ```
> ...

 

Hab ich auch.  :Arrow:  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=51342

Abwarten und Tee trinken würde ich sagen...

EDIT: habe kein pie in USE (habe eigentlich nix im globalem USE  :Wink: ) aber ich übersetze alles (auch kernel) mit ssp.Last edited by sirro on Tue Jul 06, 2004 8:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RealGeizt

wow, der umstieg war ohne probleme.

xfree deinstalliert und x.org installiert.

musste nichtmal etwas anderes ändern.

auch keine nvidia treiber neu mergen.

freut mich  :Smile: 

----------

## Eltharion

Also mein xorg-x11 läuft jetzt. Habe die vorgeschlagene Vorgehensweise (gcc ohne hardened/pic/pie übersetzen, ebenso dann xorg-x11) befolgt. Das Wechseln der Bildschirmgrösse mittels Ctrl+Alt++/- klappt noch nicht, die Schriften sind etwas ungewohnt (das Anti-Aliasing wirkt irgendwie etwas anders - schlechter finde ich) und OpenGL fehlt auch noch, aber für den Anfang habe ich erstmal wieder ein X. Danke allen.

E*

----------

## makukasutota

 *YakS wrote:*   

>  *makukasutota wrote:*    leider habe ich noch probleme mit den ati-drivers und xv, aber das problem scheint bekannt zu sein..
> 
>  
> 
> Inwiefern äussern sich die Probleme? Da mein XFree gerade streikt (ein update mit emerge -u world von letztem Sonntag -> Bug 43177) überlege ich mir einen Umstieg auf Xorg. Ich habe einen ATI Radeon 7500, aber ich hoffe trotzdem, dass das ein guter Workarround wäre...

 

ähm.. viele video programme die xv zum anzeigen benutzen laufen nur wenn alle anderen programme ausgeschaltet sind. ich kann kein tvtime starten während ich ein paar browserfenster geöffnet habe, ich muss sie erst schließen vor dem Starten sonst kommt eine Fehlermeldung. Das gleiche, wenn auch nicht in dem Starken umpfang (ohne die fenster zu schließen) ist bei mplayer auch der Fall.

Kann sein das das Problem bereits umgehbar ist (oder es eine lösung gibt!?), aber bei mir ist das problem auf jedenfall. Allerdings mit den ATI-Drivers (den Binary's). Benutzt die 7500 auch die Binary's? Ich habe eine 9500er mit den Binary Treibern am laufen, ob das mit den DRM OpenSource 'dingern' auch so ist, weiß ich nicht.

----------

## christophd

Frage zur Radeon M6, ich bekomme keine Hardwarebeschleunigung zusammen

glxgears bringt ca. 400 FPS

glxinfo sagt: direct rendering: NO

/dev/agpgart mit ATI chipset support und

DRI Support für ATI Radeon ist fest einkompiliert

Die xorg.conf habe ich von diesem Thread.

Habe ich etwas vergessen? Oder geht da nicht mehr?

----------

## RealGeizt

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> also ich finde, x.org startet etwas schneller...
> 
> die schriften sehen besser aus...
> ...

 

kann dir nur recht geben.

die schriften sehen definitiv besser aus.

flüssiger ist mein system auch geworden...z.b beim desktop swichten in waimea.

ob der xserver schneller startet weiss ich nicht, da meiner schon immer schnell startet aber ich habe die vermutung, dass meine programme irgendwie schneller starten aber auch das kann ich nicht bestätigen  :Smile: 

jedenfalls bin ich rundum zufrieden.

----------

## Torjin

nachdem ich jetzt nie Zeit hatte, hab ich es erst heute geschaft, also ich gebe euch recht, dass es schneller zu sein scheint  :Wink: 

----------

## YakS

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C xfree 
> 
> ...

 

Ich würde diesem Code noch ein paar Dinge zufügen, vor allem die Kontrolle, ob man ein hardened gcc hat. Es wissen wohl nicht wenige, dass sie hardened gcc haben - so auch ich. Ich war lange im Glauben, ich hätte kein hardened. Daher die folgende Ergänzung:

```
gcc --version

#falls nun im Text das Wort "hardened" erscheint:

emerge -pC gcc-hardened

#Ist Kontrolle OK, das "p" für pretend weglassen...

USE="-hardened" emerge -pv gcc

#falls "hardened" nicht erschien, hier beginnen:

emerge -C xfree 

emerge xorg-x11 

emerge ati-drivers 

opengl-update ati 

env-update && source /etc/profile
```

----------

## Kodiak

Hallo!

Ich bin auch gerade von xfree auf x.org umgestiegen, habe jetzt aber ein ein Problem mit meiner Grafikkarte.

Ich habe hier noch eine alte Kiste mit einer Ati Rage IIC, und natürlich würde ich auch gerne die 3D Hardwarebeschleunigung benutzen.

Soweit ich weis ist der ati-driver ja allerdings für die Radeons, oder? Was muss ich dann installieren? ati-gatos will scheinbar XFree haben.

Aktuell sieht es jetzt so aus, daß ich vorher mit 2.4 Kernel + XFree glx und kein dri hatte und jetzt habe ich kein glx mehr aber anscheinend kein Problem mehr mit dem dri (ist ja auch im kernel drinne).

Kann mir da vieleicht jemand weiter helfen?

----------

## Kodiak

Nachtrag:

Ok, das GLX-Problem ist jetzt gelöst. Sein Problem war, daß der Modulpfad nicht in der xorg.conf stand. Scheint ja sogar alles standardmäßig bei x.org dabei zu sein.

Allerdings hat er jetzt immernoch Probleme mit DRI.

Wenn ich "glxinfo | grep rendering" ausführe spuckt er mir folgendes aus: 

"Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

 direct rendering: No"

Im xorg Log-File schreibt er allerdings: 

(II) LoadModule: "dri"       

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a                                                     

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                          compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0                                                                  

ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2                                                     

(II) Loading sub module "drm"                                                                               

(II) LoadModule: "drm"                                                                                      

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a                                                          

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                          compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0                                                                  

ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2                                                      

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

So wie ich das jetzt verstehen, lädt er doch eigentlich alles nötige erfolgreich, oder? Wo könnte das Problem liegen, bzw. was kann ich tun, damit das ganze funktioniert?

hm, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich überhaupt noch im richtigen Topic bin...

----------

## schmutzfinger

probier mal als root

```

opengl-update ati

```

und starte dann den XServer neu

----------

## Kodiak

Hab ich gerade probiert, hat aber leider nichts geändert  :Sad: 

----------

## ralph

Da du, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe die ati Treiber ja gar nicht benutzt müsstest du mal opengl-update xorg-x11 versuchen.

----------

## Kodiak

Danke, damit bin ich sozusagen schonmal nen Schritt weiter  :Smile: 

Jetzt ist das "Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"." schonmal weg, aber direkt rendering steht immernoch auf "no"

----------

## ralph

```

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Hm, fehlt vielleicht sowas in deiner xorg.conf?

----------

## Kodiak

Das habe ich auch schon von Anfang an drinne stehen, da ich mir vorher schon das Gentoo-howto zu 3d-Beschleunigung durchgelesen hatte.

----------

## ralph

Sorry, keine Ahnung was los ist. Hast du jetzt nochmal die logs durchgeschaut, ob da irgendetwas informatives drin steht?

----------

## Kodiak

Hm. Ich hab zwei Warnungen drinne, von denen ich nicht weis, ob sie etwas damit zu tun haben könnten:

"(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)"

und 

"(WW) ATI(0): Cannot shadow an accelerated frame buffer"

Ansonsten sind da nur 2-3 Warnings wegen Fontpaths drinne und der Rest sieht ok aus, sprich keine weiteren Fehler oder Warnungen.

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

so ich hatte auch mal eine Woche xorg drauf und muss sagen:

die Schriften scheinen irgendwie besser aus zusehen

der umStieg von xfree auf xorg ging schnell und problemlos

scheinbar funktionierten meine ATI wenn ich xorg kein fb und bootslpash verwende

jedoch:

Totem läuft absolut gar nicht, und bei tvtime hatte ich die gleichen Probleme mit dem Browser etc. wie bereits beschrieben:

da mir Video und TV wichtiger ist als 3D (in 60% aller fälle muss ich für 3d ja eh Windows verwenden)

bin ich wieder zurückgeswitchet auf xfree

dazu.

die wechseln zu xfree führte dazu das gnome und co auch neu compiliert werden mussten

Bootslpash geht wieder, Totem und tvTime auch, 

nur halt nicht 3D

mfg Gabriel

----------

## Louisdor

Hi !

So, habe gerade erfolgreich mein xfree durch xorg-x11 ersetzt. Ohne Probleme! *freu*

Dank der vielen Informationen hier in diesem Thread!

Es hat zwar ne Weile gedauert, aber alles läuft bisher sauber. 

```
# genlop -t xorg-x11 xfree

 * x11-base/xorg-x11

     Tue Aug  3 14:28:55 2004 --> x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r2 merge time: 1 hour, 3 minutes, and 43 seconds.

 * x11-base/xfree

     Wed Feb  4 03:09:30 2004 --> x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r3 merge time: 48 minutes and 3 seconds.

     Sun Feb 22 17:06:12 2004 --> x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5 merge time: 51 minutes and 56 seconds.

#
```

Auf die Schrift-Locations in der XF86Config habe ich geachtet. Ich habe erst mal diese Configuration genommen.

Die xorg.conf.example muss ich noch mal durchsehen, bevor ich die nehme.

Das einzigste was nun nicht ganz hinhaut ist, dass mein pypanel die Tasks mit einer viel kleineren, feineren Schrift darstellt.

Also, die Namen der Tasks, die im Panel abgelegt sind. Aber das kriege ich auch noch hin.  :Wink: 

Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Umstellung!

Im Laufe der nächsten Tage muss ich noch die von etc-update zu ändernden Config-Files durchgehen.

Da stehen bei mir 259 Stück in der Liste, wenn ich etc-update aufrufe.

Ich will die nicht einfach alle blind überschreiben lassen.

PS: Als nächstes ist die Umstellung auf einen Kernel 2.6.x dran. .... Ich hoffe, dass es auch so reibungslos gehen wird!?

----------

## kostja

Hallo!

Habe mir gro*er Sorgfalt diesen Thread durchgelesen und beschlossen bei meiner Neu-Installation Xorg zu mergen. Also habe ich folgendes gemacht: 

```
export USE="-pic -pie" && emerge gcc && emerge xorg-x11 && unset USE && emerge gcc
```

Nun ist alles durchgelaufen. Bei einem 

```
startx
```

 wechselt die Anzeige auf vt7 und der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Wenn ich zur*ck und wieder hin switche dann l*uft der X Server nicht mehr. Meine xorg.conf habe ich nach Anleitung von Linxbibel(oder wars Linuxfibel?) und nach denen heir im Thread konfiguriert. Ich wei* nicht was wohl falsch gelaufen ist.

Infos:

xorg.conf

```

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   FontPath   "usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath   "usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

   FontPath   "usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "usr/share/fonts/util"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load "dri"

   Load "glx"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode   0666

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "std. Keyboard"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option      "Protocol"   "Standard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "de"

   Option      "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "IM Optical"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol"   "IMPS/2"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Buttons"   "5"

#   Option      "Resolution"   "200..600"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"   "6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "sm957p"

   HorizSync   30-96

   VertRefresh   50-160

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "GF4TI4200_64MB"

#   VendorName   "NVidia Corporation"

#   BoardName   "NV20 Board"

   Driver      "nvidia"

#   BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

#   Chipset      "NV20"

   VideoRam   65536

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier      "std."

   Device         "GF4TI4200_64MB"

   Monitor         "sm957p"

   DefaultColorDepth   24

#   BlankTime

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier      "std."

   Screen         "std."

   InputDevice      "std. Keyboard"   "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice      "IM Optical"   "CorePointer"

EndSection

```

.xintrc

```
exec /usr/bin/fvwm
```

package.keywords

```
media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86
```

Bitte um Hilfe!

mfG Konstantin

PS:

Copy&Paste in der Console?

----------

## kostja

Noch was:

Wenn ich 

```
Load "dri"
```

auskommentiere bekomme ich das Problem mit den unresolved Symbols

----------

## ugus

hi,

ich habe auch gerade nach Xorg gewechselt.

Es funktioniert bis einige Punkten gut.

Das Problem bei mir ist,

wenn ich z.B Kaffeine oefne krige ich am Anfang komisches farbgemischtes Bild im Monitor, danach wenn ich bischen mit Maus bewege verschwinden sie.

Zweitens krige ich schatten beim Button von Kaffeine wenn ich mit Maus darauf gehe.

Hat jeman ne Idee ?

----------

